# probleme ecran emac (carte ati radeon) nouvelle generation



## dave51 (8 Novembre 2003)

j'ai un emac depuis juillet 2003 (voir config ci dessous).
mon frere et un amis en ont un aussi (meme config).

Pas de problème sur ceux de mon frère et de mon copains...........par contre
moi j'ai un problème......

En effet par moment j'entend un petit bruit sec dans la machine (je dirais au
niveau de l'écran) et des fois avec ce bruit sec, il y a comme une petite
éclair qui traverse l'écran (très rapide et pas très large)...........hormis ca
je n'ai pas de problème d'écran qui de déforme.

Est ce que quelq'un a le meme phénomène......est ce grave??????
Sur un emac, un imac g3 ou un moniteur?????

je précise que c'est un emac de nouvelle génération avec la carte ati
radeon......


merci de vos réponses....

hormis cela très très bonne machine 

Déja plusieurs pistes de réponses:


De:
Problème d'électricité statique ?
Est-ce que ton ordinateur est bien relié à une prise terre?
Est-ce qu'il est branché sur un onduleur (qui filtre les sauts de tension, les
parasites électrique, etc.)?

De:
Sans te faire peur, et si il ne s'agit pas de "DEGAUSS" inopinés, les symptômes
que tu nous exposes ne sont pas engageants : tu as peut-être un problème au
niveau de la THT de ton écran ... Si j'étais toi, je ferais contrôler ça par
mon revendeur avant que mon display ne claque pour de bon.  

De:
J'ai le même pb sur un eMac 1ghz/640Mo/60Go/combo acheté en juillet.
Ça ressemble à une décharge de condensateur.
Ça n'a pas l'air de s'aggraver.
On verra à l'usage.

De:
,

c'est pas grave une decharge de condensateur??? 
ca m'enbeterais de le mettre déja en réparation, car c'est pas trop souvent et
de facon irrégulière..... si vraiment ca venait à le faire plus souvent......
et de plus pour le reste il fonctionne bien
ca te le fais souvent le bruit et le bruit avec la petite eclaire qui traverse
l'écran???
Donc ca pourrait etre un phénomène "normal" d'après toi, ou du moins pas
grave......

De:
Je n'ai pas chronométré, il me semble qu'il se passe entre 10 et 30 minutes
entre chaque claquage, et 3 fois sur 4 j'ai le petit éclair qui traverse
l'écran.
En fait, "l'éclair" a 1 pixel de large et suit une ligne horizontale de droite
à gauche.
La position verticale de cette ligne est aléatoire.

Sinon, je ne sais pas si c'est une décharge de condensateur. Ca y ressemble.
Mais j'y connais pas grand chose en électronique.

Je vais peut-être me renseigner auprès de mon revendeur.  

De:
, 

tiens moi au courant si tu en parles a ton revendeur................j'espere
que ce n'est pas grave et que ca ne necessite pas de
réparation.................si le phénomène ne saggrave pas et n'abîme rien
........................


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (9 Novembre 2003)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





L'emac de ma cops est partie aussi en sav  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il date de septembre 2003/ Combo 1ghz avec ati.

Pbm a l'écran. en fait, quand on tape un peu sur le bureau en posant des trucs, ou que le clapet du lecteur se referme, il y a comme des vagues à droite et à gauche de l'écran le temps de la vibration. Pareil quand j'écoute le son avec les hp interne. Depuis Quelques jours, on voyait un peu les vagues apparaitrent de temps en temps sur du blanc ou couleurs claire....

Peut être pbm de THT  aussi...

Bref ça m'a l'air d'être bien de la m.... cet emac...
Il est parti lundi dernier en sav (fnac) j'espère qu'il va arriver niquel sinon il va faire le yoyo entre sav et chez moi. En cas, je négocirais pour prendre un imac à la place en rajoutant quelques roros car quand je pense aux nombre de personnes qui ont des pbms avec..... 

Enfin, je verrais quand il arrivera


----------



## dave51 (10 Novembre 2003)

concernant ton probleme avec les hp internes, cela le fait aussi sur nos 3 emacs (surement un probleme de blindages.....)

mais dès que l'on branche des hp externes plus de problemes.......


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (11 Novembre 2003)

Et quand tu refermes le lecteur de l'emac et que le clapet tappe un peu, ça le fait aussi? ou les virations ça fait pareil?

Merci


----------



## Zitoune (11 Novembre 2003)

On dirait que les problèmes des eMac ne sont psa tous réglés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pour moi, ce fut long mais tout a fini par s'arranger


----------



## dave51 (13 Novembre 2003)

non en refermant le clapet du cd , ou en tapant un peu sur la table je ne remarque pas ce probleme (par contre bien visible sur les 3 emacs avec les enceintes internes).

Tiens nous au courant au retour du sav


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (13 Novembre 2003)

Pour ton pbm, j'ai vu que tu as negocié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, j'aimerais bien négocier un imac à la place en rajoutant les euros manquant car il me fait un peu mal aux yeux je trouve....

Tu as procédé comment?

Merci.

Pour le sav, je vous tiens au courant.
Déjà, ça devais être 8 jours à peu près, et j'ai eu la fnac au tel, ild m'ont dit qui devrait être bientôt réparé et renvoyer en fin de semaine et je devrais le recevoir courant semaine prochaine.
On est loin des 8 jours  mais ils gavent en disant 8 jours ouvrés....

Bref on verra bien.
@+++


----------



## Zitoune (13 Novembre 2003)

Ben j'ai appelé Apple pour lui dire tout le bien que je pensais de mon eMac âgé d'un mois : ils se sont contentés de prendre note 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, à la Fnac on m'a expliqué que je n'étais pas un cas isolé mais qu'ils allaient s'en occuper rapidement.

Lorsque le problème s'est reposé, j'ai fait part de mon insatisfaction et ma complète idéception.

Et avant le troisième départ SAV, je me suis carrément énervé.

Au retour, comme la machine n'était pas correctement réparée, j'ai fixé un rendez-vous et expliqué que ce n'était même pas qu'ils prennent la peine de me retourner la machine vu que je refuserais la livraison !
Si j'ai acheté un ordinateur, c'est parce que j'en avais besoin !


PS : à noter que c'est la Fnac qui a pris sur elle : Apple n'a rien fait d'autre que prendre note de mes critiques, me dire que je n'avais pas de chance, de voir avec mon revendeur...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (14 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour tes réponses.
On verra bien 
@+


----------



## Zitoune (14 Novembre 2003)

may the force be with you


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (15 Novembre 2003)

J'ai des news.

Je viens de tel le sav de la fnac pour en savoir un peu plus. L'emac devait être renvoyé ces jours-ci et je devais le recevoir en milieu de semaine prochaine.

Résultat: L'emac est tjs en réparation chez apple car les pièces sont en rupture. Le délais est d'au moins 1 semaine à 15 jours minimun avant réparation puis envoie.
Donc je devrais le recevoir pas avant le moi prochain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que puis-je faire a par attendre&gt;?


----------



## Zitoune (15 Novembre 2003)

Tiens, pour moi aussi ils étaient en rupture...
Pas au point la gestion en flux tendu chez Apple


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (15 Novembre 2003)

Ce n'est qu'un prétexte je pense....
Pour un retard, ils trouvent pas....


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (20 Novembre 2003)

Suite du feuilleton.

Après avoir su que l'emac allait mettre minimum 15 jours de plus en réparation, j'ai essayez de négocier avec le mag ou je l'ai acheté: la fnac, ils ont rien voulu savoir! Du fait que je n'avait pas prix la garantie de 3 ans, il prêtait pas de machine. il m'a trop pris pour un c...
J'ai commencé à gueulé pour essayer d'avoir quelquechose &gt; niet.
Le lendemain, j'ai donc rappelé fnac assistance en disant que là ou je l'ai acheté, il veule rien savoir, et quand j'avais besoin d'une machine de prêt car l'emac est une machine pour bosser. Il me dise on fait une demande de prêt vous aurez la réponse dans 48 h .... c pas gagné. Le lendemain matin, il me rappele et me dise que le prêt est accordé et que je recevrais un imac 800 jeudi matin.
Il me rappele encore dans l'après midi,en me disant qu'il vennait juste de recevoir l'emac et qu'il était réparé, que je recevrais ma machine jeudi matin.
Enfin....;
Je reçois donc ma machine ce matin, et dès l'ouverture du carton, un gros rapport de l'intervention:  aucun défaut constaté. Donc rien a été réparé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je l'allume devant le livreur qui a lui aussi un emac, et ça refait le même pbm... Il me dit que sur le sien ça le fait pas.
Donc retour à la case départ. Ils m'ont immobilisé une machine pdt 20 jours en attente de pièces pas en stock pour me le renvoyez sans rien réparé.....
En plus, là ou il y a les vis il est rayé....

Je crois que je vais reswitché dans l'autre sens ça va pas tarder....

J'ai demandé à fnac assistance à un responsable de me rappeler....
C pas gagné...
Si vou avez des conseils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je fais quoi? je v à la fnac oû je l'ai acheté avec mon emac faire le poteau jusqu'à un échange ou un avoir? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Steeve, désespéré...


----------



## JPTK (20 Novembre 2003)

> je fais quoi? je v à la fnac oû je l'ai acheté avec mon emac faire le poteau jusqu'à un échange ou un avoir?



Si t'es couillu, patient et calme, OUI. C'est inadmissible sérieux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon courage en tout cas... putain je touche du bois moi, j'ai vu que des macs chez moi depuis que je suis tout petit, j'en ai vu à l'école, dans la boîte où je bossais, et j'ai jamais vu pb...
Perso c'est mon 2e mac... jamais eu de pb...
J'ai fait switché un pote sur un emac en m'étant assuré que la nouvelle série était fiable alors là tu me fais peur... (mon pote a acheté le siens en juin alors je croise les doigts).

Bon courage quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai rarement vu des histoires qui finissaient mal, j'en connais qu'une pour l'instant du haut de ma jeune expérience sur ce forum.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (20 Novembre 2003)

Merci du soutient.
Je bosse ce soir et j'attends tjs l'appel d'un responsable de fnac assistance ....

Mais selon sa réponse, je fais pilier demain dès 10 h à la fnac!

Un échange ou un avoir c pas bcp demandé je trouve!


----------



## JPTK (20 Novembre 2003)

> Un échange ou un avoir c pas bcp demandé je trouve!



Tout à fait... mais bon on connaît les vendeurs (techniciens et autres) et avant tout, les formations qu'ils SUBISSENT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils doivent être managés pour ne rien lacher dès le départ... en plus quand il lache du lest par la suite ils engendrent le syndrome... tu sais ce syndrome qui fait que tu te prends d'affection pour ton bourreau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon père c'est un vrai "psychopate" quand on le met dans ce genre de situation... je l'ai vu une fois en action... bah je peux te dire que rien ne lui résiste... il est prêt à tout, dans le pacifisme le plus total mais avec la plus grande détermination.
Si il hurle, en général les gens blémissent et les solutions arrivent ou sinon il choisit la méthode, je dors ici et c'est les flics qui me feront sortir.

Mais bon, moi j'ai pas le mental pour faire ça... et je trouve tjs ses méthodes très limites... mais il est comme ça... et il n'empêche, on repond tjs à ses requette (roquettes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Zitoune (20 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Je reçois donc ma machine ce matin, et dès l'ouverture du carton, un gros rapport de l'intervention:  aucun défaut constaté.



ça me rappelle ma triste expérience...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (20 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle ma triste expérience...



Ué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu as fait comment pour aboutir?
J'ai demandé a parler à un responsable pas un chargé de clientèle sur fnac assistance...
Pas de nouvelle, donc j'ai rappelé, il m'a proposer une maintenance, j'ai refusé, il m'a dit que le responsable finit avec quelques clients et me rappelle le plus vitre possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je verrais donc...

J'ai demandé échange de la machine ou un avoir quitte à prendre machine supérieure....


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (20 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > Un échange ou un avoir c pas bcp demandé je trouve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas mon genre non plus, mais je v pas me laisser faire.  force d'appeler à droite à gauche fnac, fnac assistance, je v en avoir pour 1000 balles de tel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je les traque. Et demain, je fais le pilier même si c pas mon genre!


----------



## Zitoune (21 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Ué
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La politique de la Fnac est de procéder à un échange après trois retours sav infructueux...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (21 Novembre 2003)

Ok merci.
Il va repartir. Je l'ai rallumé tout à l'heure, et je reste sur l'écran gris avec la pomme et la roue tourne à l'infini!

Le dd a du morfler dans le transport!

Allez un stage en sav!


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2003)

Hè dit voir ça serait pas l'écureuil de ton avatar qu'aurait monté ton emac ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il a pas l'air très consciencieux je trouve moi qd même...


----------



## Zitoune (21 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai rallumé tout à l'heure, et je reste sur l'écran gris avec la pomme et la roue tourne à l'infini!





Enfin une bonne nouvelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Comme j'étais heureux que ma machine ne fonctionne toujours pas au 3è retour sav =&gt; j'allais enfin être débarassé de mon ?*-=%^ d'eMac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS : c'est curieux, il n'y a jamais eu d'eMac sur le refurb' store


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (21 Novembre 2003)

Je dépense tout mon pognon dans le tel pour répéter 100 fois les même choses à des types différent!

Je commence à en avoir ras le bol!!!
G t au tel à négocier avec un responsable, le portable a plus capter ce con du coup il ne m'a pas rappelé 5 min après évidemment.....
J'ai rappelé 5 fois pour tenter de l'avoir mais impossible.

J'attends demain. Si pas de nouvelle, dans l'après midi je prends sur moi et un autre stage en sav. Il est partie niquel sans rayure avec le pbm d'écran, il revient rayé près de toute les vis, l'écran pas réparé car ils ont rien vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et maintenant, il reste bloqué après le "dong" sur la pomme avec roue qui tourne à l'infini  super!

Ca fera 2 retours sav. Il va arrivé comment? avec les ports cassé et la vitre fissuré la prochaine fois&gt;?

On verra je trouverais bien quelque chose pour qu'il retourne une troisième fois et encore une 4 ième et pour de bon même si je dois....

Et dire que j'ai demandé avant si l'emac avait plus de soucis d'écran et si c t une bonne machine....

J'affirme l'emac c'est de la M....  et apple care pas mieux.
La Fnac en cas de pbm c pas mieux!
Tous dans le même panier!

Je rajoute pour mon cas mais je dois pas être le seul  hein MR Zitoune....


----------



## Zitoune (22 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Je dépense tout mon pognon dans le tel pour répéter 100 fois les même choses à des types différent!




Je suis passé par là aussi : c'en est désespérant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> je trouverais bien quelque chose pour qu'il retourne une troisième fois et encore une 4 ième et pour de bon même si je dois....



Moi aussi, j'étais prêt à l'aider à avoir un problème


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ils doivent être managés pour ne rien lacher dès le départ... en plus quand il lache du lest par la suite ils engendrent le syndrome... tu sais ce syndrome qui fait que tu te prends d'affection pour ton bourreau.



Le syndrome de Stockholm... ou  Stockhom Syndrome (Real Player requis) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## JPTK (22 Novembre 2003)

Le syndrome de Stockholm expliqué par muse... merci le gognol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Feraient mieux de faire de meilleurs albums au lieu de faire de la psychologie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nan je déconne mais bon il est un peu mauvais ce muse qd même... celle-ci ça va mais tu peux en jeter 4-5 sur l'album... le précédent était mieux, qui lui était mieux que le 1er...
Feront pas date dans l'histoire du rock, enfin pas dans mon manuel en tout cas !


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan je déconne mais bon il est un peu mauvais ce muse qd même... celle-ci ça va mais tu peux en jeter 4-5 sur l'album... le précédent était mieux, qui lui était mieux que le 1er...
> Feront pas date dans l'histoire du rock, enfin pas dans mon manuel en tout cas !



Je préfère également les 2 premiers albums. Mais celui-ci, bien que plus sage (trop ?) moins rageur (pas assez ?), moins intense (ben oui finalement) garde tout de même son intérêt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Zitoune (10 Décembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Je rajoute pour mon cas mais je dois pas être le seul  hein MR Zitoune....




et ça donne quoi ton histoire ?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (15 Décembre 2003)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour mon histoire, la machine est revenu une deuxième fois du sav mais pas rayée cette fois. Par contre, le pbm étant tjs là, et devant le refus à toute négociation avec un 4 ième sav, je me suis séparer de la machine. Je l'ai vendu en main propre, en ne cachant pas que ça tremblait pdt le son... la personne s'en foutait du coup la machine est partie et plus jamais d'emac!

j'ai préféré perdre un peu d'argent et m'en débarasser!

Bref.....


----------



## gui (2 Septembre 2005)

dave51 a dit:
			
		

> En effet par moment j'entend un petit bruit sec dans la machine (je dirais au
> niveau de l'écran) et des fois avec ce bruit sec, il y a comme une petite
> éclair qui traverse l'écran (très rapide et pas très large)...........hormis ca
> je n'ai pas de problème d'écran qui de déforme.




 un petit up. Mon ecran presente aussi ces symptomes. La frequence semble se rapprocher. De 1 fois tous les 3 mois, je passe a plusieurs fois par semaine.

C'est quoi ? La tension ? La carte ATI ? Carte mere ? Ecran ?


----------



## gui (2 Septembre 2005)

Un peu d'aide s'il vous plait, le probleme s' est produit 4 fois aujourd'hui.

Clac dans l'ecran, rapide, comme un changement de resolution et l'ecran redevient normal apres un court eclair au moment du clac.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Septembre 2005)

Un peut dans le même ordre...

Je suis parti en Espagne 6 jours et j'ai évidement tout débranché...

Quand je suis revenu, j'ai tout rebranché et depuis, à chaque fois que l'écran se démagnétise (démarrage du mac ou sortie de mise en veille), j'ai un jolis petit mobile psychédélique qui bouje pendant une demi seconde en haut à gauche de l'écran sur environ 1,5 cm. On va voir ce que ça donne dans le jours qui suivent.... (J'ai pas eu l'occasion de souvent le démarrer ou de le sortir de la veille depuis....) Est-ce un problème au niveau des prises mal rebranchées ou plus graves ? Le temps nous le dira... Mais j'espère qu'il ne diras pas trop....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Septembre 2005)

Un peut dans le même ordre...

Je suis parti en Espagne 6 jours et j'ai évidement tout débranché...

Quand je suis revenu, j'ai tout rebranché et depuis, à chaque fois que l'écran se démagnétise (démarrage du mac ou sortie de mise en veille), j'ai un jolis petit mobile psychédélique qui bouje pendant une demi seconde en haut à gauche de l'écran sur environ 1,5 cm. Aucun bruit autre que la démagnétisation par contre... On va voir ce que ça donne dans le jours qui suivent.... (J'ai pas eu l'occasion de souvent le démarrer ou de le sortir de la veille depuis....) Est-ce un problème au niveau des prises mal rebranchées ou plus graves ? Le temps nous le dira... Mais j'espère qu'il ne diras pas trop....


----------



## gui (4 Septembre 2005)

Ca devient le thread des problemes d'ecrans des emacs.

Je suis sur que plusieurs utilisateurs ont deja connu ca. Pour ceux qui auraient la gentillesse de repondre merci de preciser a qui s adresse le post. En effet les problemes ont l'air tres different d'un utilisateur a l'autre.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Septembre 2005)

gui a dit:
			
		

> Un peu d'aide s'il vous plait, le probleme s' est produit 4 fois aujourd'hui.
> 
> Clac dans l'ecran, rapide, comme un changement de resolution et l'ecran redevient normal apres un court eclair au moment du clac.




Tu sais qu'il y à le disque dur qui fait aussi des Clacs ??? Es-tu en mesure de nous dire si tu est certain que c'est un autre bruit ? Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que tu dis "Comme un changement de résolution" => Tu veut dire que ton mac à toujours fait un clac lorsque tu changes la résolution de l'écran ou que l'image se modifie comme s'il y avais un changement de résolution ?


----------



## gui (4 Septembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> l'image se modifie comme s'il y avais un changement de résolution ?



-Quand je change moi meme de resolution, cela se fait de maniere tres rapide tres "propre" sans bruit !

-Par contre quand ce "clac" arrive, l'ecran devient noir 1/4 seconde, (avec un eclair ?), puis l'affichage redevient normal comme s'il ne s etait rien passé. Rien eu hier soir, pas de clac, aujourd'hui non plus. Je comprends pas mais j'aimerais bien savoir ce que c est quand meme. Cela intervient sans que je fasse une action precise donc c est mon ecran qui se modifie, et non moi qui trifouille le tableau de bord moniteur.

--------------------------------------------------

 Maintenant que tu le dis j'ai toujours mon DD qui faisait un bruit de poule (  desole je vois que ca pour expliquer) de maniere reguliere, genre toutes les 5mn. Je ne remarque plus ce bruit. comprend pas non plus.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Septembre 2005)

=> Gui

Ha.... peut être qu'en fait, ce n'est pas un problème matériel que tu as.... Dans un monde hypothétique, ton loginwindows (ou la bestiole qui garde la résolution) perdrait un peut les pédales, et planterais (ce qui à généralement pour effet de faire claquer le disque dur un ou deux coups)...

Il faudrait que tu nous dise se que ça donne lorsque tu est sur un autre Mac OS X (en FW, par exemple) ou si ça se produit lorsque tu est en train de faire un AppleHardwareTest. 

Aussi, est-ce que c'est le même bruit que lorsque ton disque dur faisait son "bruit de poule" d'avant l'écran noir ?  (Accessoirement, on se demandera si toutes les 5 minutes, c'est pas franchement beaucoup...).

Enfin, je ne sais plus si tu as des éclairs sur ton écran ou pas.... Tu veut bien à nouveau préciser ?


----------



## gui (4 Septembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ha.... peut être qu'en fait, ce n'est pas un problème matériel que tu as.... Dans un monde hypothétique, ton loginwindows (ou la bestiole qui garde la résolution) perdrait un peut les pédales, et planterais



 heu... c'est la matrice c est ca ? On peut me la refaire la.



			
				Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait que tu nous dise se que ça donne lorsque tu est sur un autre Mac OS X (en FW, par exemple) ou si ça se produit lorsque tu est en train de faire un AppleHardwareTest.



 ca ne se produit que quleques fois par jour pour le moment, il est impossible de guetter l'instant ou ca va arriver. Quand ca se produit, j'essaye juste d etre attentif aux effets.



			
				Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Aussi, est-ce que c'est le même bruit que lorsque ton disque dur faisait son "bruit de poule" d'avant l'écran noir ?  (Accessoirement, on se demandera si toutes les 5 minutes, c'est pas franchement beaucoup...).



Non le "bruit de poule", je pense c etait le disque dur, comme qc qui se deplace dans l'ordi, le glissement d'une piece sur une autre. Fermer les yeux, imaginer le bruit d'une poule, vous y etes.
Le clac j'en suis sur n'a rien a voir avec ce bruit, un clac net comme un choc electrique sur l'ecran. Celui ci devient noir au moment du clac puis se rallume aussitot.
Pourtant mon bruit de poule a disparu. C'est tres etrange.



			
				Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je ne sais plus si tu as des éclairs sur ton écran ou pas.... Tu veut bien à nouveau préciser ?


Je pense que oui. Dans cet ordre :Clac/eclair --> ecran noir --> l'ecran se rallume
ou possible aussi                       :Clac --> ecran noir + eclair --> l'ecran se rallume

Merci pour tes reponses


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Septembre 2005)

Oublie le loginwindow, c'est bien un problème matos.

Je pencherais pour une décharge intempestive du CRT... Auquel cas, un électricien serais requis pour nous expliquer plus grandement le pb... :rose:


----------



## Apca (4 Septembre 2005)

J'ai pas lu tous le post, mais concernant la ligne sur l'écran de ton Emac, il me semble avoir eu le même problème...  :mouais: 

ICI 

Et

ICI


----------



## gui (4 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas lu tous le post, mais concernant la ligne sur l'écran de ton Emac, il me semble avoir eu le même problème...  :mouais:
> 
> ICI
> 
> ...




 Tres interessant ton lien mais... c est devenu quoi ? *peur*

Reparation couteuse tu as dit ... au final c etait le cathodique qui etait mort ou pas ?


----------



## Apca (4 Septembre 2005)

gui a dit:
			
		

> Reparation couteuse tu as dit ... au final c etait le cathodique qui etait mort ou pas ?



C'était un problème au niveau de la carte graphique qu'ils m'ont dit. Je suppose qu'ils l'ont changé. 
 

C'était une Ati 7500. D'après moi, ce problème arrive au Ati et pas au geforce  :mouais:


----------



## gui (5 Septembre 2005)

ouaip ati7500 et eclair aussi. Je sais pas combien de temps va tenir l'ordi.


----------



## gui (15 Septembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui un jour effectueraient une recherche sous pb ecran emac, je continue le fil de cette discussion.

Je n'ai plus depuis une semaine d'eclair et mon mac refait son bruit de poule regulierement. Comme quoi les deux sont bien liés. Quant a savoir ce que c'est...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Septembre 2005)

Dans le même intérêt que toi, je continu aussi :

Durent l'épisode des orages dans le sud, j'ai été obligé de débrancher le mac un bon paquet de fois. A chaque fois, je faisait attention à ce petit éclair que j'ai en haut à gauche. 

Un jour, j'ai allumé ma télé (La formule peut paraître bizarre, mais j'allume tellement peut ma télévision que je me demande toujours si elle se souvient encore des chaînes TV...  :rateau: ), et j'ai remarqué que c'était exactement le même type d'éclair, mais répartit sur tout le pourtour de l'écran. Chose qu'elle à toujours fait.

Après ce jour, je n'ai plus jamais constaté ce petit éclair sur l'écran de mon eMac.


----------

